# building our playground



## Bansil

*building our playground (part 2)*

Started on a play ground this weekend, still have lots of painting to do 
artygroup:

Start with some barrels and weld together








a little concrete for traction/wt and hoof mainanence








a board between them and first toy









second area getting laid out, kinda like Q-bert :mrgreen:









notice the welded in 5/16 rod for concrete retainment



























Wifey wants a bigger area so I will get more barrels

And I need to build a see-saw

until next update


----------



## louandotis

Nice!


----------



## SalteyLove

Creative! Any photos of the goats at play?


----------



## Bansil

not yet, they may play today, the concrete was wet last night on the bigger area. and I had to keep them segregated in the "sleeping" lot due to grinding and welding...safety first :cheers:

All play toys have been tested by my 22 yr old son, to ensure goat safety


----------



## Frosty

I like it can't wait to see them playing on it. I bought a used trampoline that sets low to the ground for mine but haven't gotten it set up yet. Will be following this post. Also let me know if the cement helps the hoofs. My goats grow so fast. lol


----------



## Bansil

only picture we have so far


----------



## Bansil

notice both are in mid air









this is right before we cleaned Mordichais eye crud










upclose and curious is Aindreas he is the one that is feeling under the weather right now, soon to be fixed

and this is moon beam









I was/am very surprised how elegant they are when jumping, and it is nothing for the little ones to just explode and land 3 drums over :-o


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice! They will love it!


----------



## grindylo

That's so cool! Great playground!


----------



## goatylisa

Are they empty? This is so cool! I love it!


----------



## goatylisa

Did you try one laying on its side?


----------



## Bansil

Lisa,
Yes empty and I know what they contained so safe, most had tops cut off

The ones that had a top and bottom I got two out of, cut at 1/3 and have a step and a 2/3 one

They are all welded together and very stable and cheap...free:mrgreen:

I work at a machine shop so barrels for coolant are a dime a dozen, burn barrels and now? Goat toys

Awesome building blocks and the goats love them

Wife (Lisa):-D said we need to do some on their side, I got 10 more, will need clean, deburr/grind smooth and paint inside first...

Let's see what I do this weekend


----------



## Greybird

That looks amazing! 
I wonder (since I have no way to even attempt welding) if it would be possible to do something similar by drilling holes and then bolting the barrels together from the inside?
It's such a cool idea ...


----------



## Bansil

Nancy
Heck yes,
Use 1/4-20 bolts and washers will last for 10plus years, get a .281 drill and have fun!
Only reason I welded together is easy for me and they are tied together so they can't move and hurt goats 'cause I have a welder and can cheat lol


----------



## fivemoremiles

Drums
They should make great music


----------



## goatylisa

We have a couple in our yard that were once used for other things. I can't wait to show my husband this. He is new to welding so this will give him something to practice on. I will be the one to paint them though, mine look like trash now, they would look like trash in the goat pen too. The rebar on top is a great idea. You really won't need to trim hooves much now.


----------



## ctopal

love this idea and it looks like the goats do too!


----------



## happybleats

Great idea..thank you for shareing


----------



## Bansil

hope to get more barrels this week, it's been busy worrying and trying to get them healthy, haven't had much time to work on it

I did put a door in the fence to let them in the play ground in the afternoon, they stay in there only about 2 hours during the week and 4 or so on weekends, the little ones still try to eat all the clover they can, they are getting better though, and only go 1/2 way on gluttony :leap:


----------



## Bansil

it's been busy, I made another mound of barrels and now just lack paint :type:

















also I drilled 120 holes for cable to slide through, treated 2x4's









...mmm....yup! a swinging bridge between the 2 mountains :dancedgi:

the goats love these simple things

Maybe get it done next weekend


----------



## i8sumpi

I don't know how deep you are into this but one of my friends took a big wire spool, cut out some of the middle part to where they could get in and out but have protection and the goats love it they go in and out then on top, in and out, on top, it's pretty funny to see.


----------



## Bansil

okay got some more done yesterday, trying to finish up projects so I can continue down the honey do list :clap:

wanted to finish the bridge between the mountains, easy enough task...ugh...except it ended up weighing at least 3 of me :brickwall:

so I removed some boards and built up some helping hands, thanks Mr. Wheelbarrow :cheers:
.
.








.
.
.








.
.
of course moonbeam came to _*inspect*_ my work, i was like "Dude what the heck, your heavy get off" that went over as good as telling a cat what to do:shrug:...so I continued on
.
.








.
.
it was about 3 feet off the ground at this point, I moved the wheelbarrow...turned around and...
.
.








.
.
notice the sag?

notice the step "slide" angle????

WELL;

*picture in your mind this sentence*

as Mordichai gracefully slid down and stopped to smell the pine sap from the knot...Andraois decide "GAME ON" on jumped off a barrel onto the bridge!!!

yup Mordichai was gone...up into the air and a 1/2 back flip later was on the grass

this repeated it's self several times before I modified their bridge...I don't want broken parts on goats :greengrin:

:think:

SO!!










this is almost done for now except a couple teeter toters and ????????

need to buy paint at some point


----------



## ksalvagno

Nice!


----------



## goatylisa

Hahaha you have me laughing! I love the visuals with all your 'help'. You are too funny. 

Great job it looks really nice. Fun for the goats and it looks good in the yard. Will you paint or treat the wood somehow? You've got talent.


----------



## goatylisa

I love your mountain views, really pretty place you have.


----------



## Bansil

Thank you, the wood is treated with some kind of California canserious stuff I'm sure :wink::wink: (just treated wood) will do asphalt tiles for traction and paint barrels green with accents as camouflage...

Wait until snow goats V1.2, winter should be fun and hair ripping out at same time....:snow:


----------



## happybleats

looking good!!


----------



## lilaalil

So neat, wish I could get my husband to build something like that. Would love to see more photos of the goats playing on it. If you're looking for more inspiration, my goats love slides.


----------



## Bansil

we have our eyes out for a couple plastic slides, it's hard to take phone pictures of goats, they are too fast, and if they see you, their ADD kicks in and they want to know what I am doing..end of play session, it is funny when we get home, they run across the yard to us, and go out of their way to run up and over the mnts, instead of around:mrgreen:


----------



## Bansil

This one works better I think :hammer:











So our goats have a youtube channel now, fingers crossed this works ;-)


----------



## goatylisa

Happy goats!!! Love it


----------



## Chloe123

I love this! Great job & super ideas with the barrels!


----------



## Bansil

Thanks, looking forward to building a "tree" this spring for them to play on


----------

